# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi

## lilolady

I'm not a DIY'er but rather a single female (of the older variety) who seems to have a target on her forehead when it comes to tradies. Even though I haven't been a member until now, I've always found this site very useful, the members are so patient and helpful. I've joined the forum because I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to and I'm hoping some kind member will be able to assist. 
lilolady

----------


## phild01

Welcome, fire away.

----------


## lilolady

Hi phild01, 
I just posted my question in the Decking forum - at least I think I did. I'm new to forums in general so hopefully I'm doing it right.

----------

